# Water Dump Complicating Things



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Back Lakes Beat*

A big water fall out on westerly winds are really complicating things for area boaters. Extreme low water conditions should only get worse heading toward the weekend as a big Northerly flow hits the Gulf. That has made things at the boat ramp extremely complicated and treacherous with boaters piling up on flats and grounding out all over the place. One thing is for sure, there will be a lot of fish on the outside beaches, cuts, guts, and bayous until something changes. More awesome fishing ahead, come see us!

*Duck Report*

Upper bay blinds are out of water with birds dumping to potholes more or less insulated and isolated from dry bayous and access points. Capt. James Cunningham reported tough sledding early but very productive during the afternoon session. Puddle ducks with a few divers had congragated to grass bed locations coming off of freshwater and that made for limit shoots on Pintail, Teal, Wigeon, and Redheads.

*February Special*

Book your February trip by January 31st, 2017 and join us for great fishing at impressive pricing.

*Guests Per Boat - Pricing*
Party of 2 - $325 p/person
Party of 3 - $250 p/person
Party of 4 - $225 p/person
*
*This special pricing includes a one night stay at the lodging, meals, fishing trip, and fish cleaning/packaging. Bait is available at an additional charge. Taxes, and gratuities are not included.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The hunting and fishing is always best when you can get away!
*
*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
*


----------

